# HL Proxy...Hiiiilfe



## RaDiCaL (6. Juli 2002)

Hallo erstmal... 
Ich hab ein riesen Problem mit dem HL Proxy. 
Ich möchte mit 2 Compi über eine DSL leitung im I-Net cs spielen. 
aber immer wenn der client-compi auf einen server connecten will, wird folgende meldung angezeigt: "Server verification failed" 
in meinem Compi (der mit der I-Net anbindung) sind 2 Netzwerkkarten installiert (eine für I-Net und eine für LAN) 
Verbunden sind die 2 compis mit einem 100mbit Hub. 
Won authentication und server download bzw. update funzt alles ohne weiteres....nur beim connecten kurz vor dem spieleintritt kommt diese meldung. 
Brauche dringend eure hilfe 

MfG 
RaDiCaL


----------



## port29 (7. Juli 2002)

Wenn du sagst, dass Internet bei die Funktioniert gehe ich jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass soweit alles richtig funktioniert. Jetzt bleibt eigentlich nur noch eine Sache, die man evtl. noch versuchen kann. 

Ich glaube, dass der Server, zu dem du dich connecten willst, geschützt ist. Es gibt ja eine ganze Menge Cheater, die Wallhacks, Aimbots, etc verwenden. Ich gehe jetzt auch mal davon aus, dass dein HL cleen ist. Das, was ich aber nicht weiß ist, ob der HL Proxy auch connections wie die vom Punk Buster oder ähnlichem weiterleitet. Es könnte sein, dass der Server sich zu dir connecten will, dieses aber nciht kann und bricht die Verbindung ab. Versuch dich mal zu einem Server zu verbinden, der 100%ig nicht geschützt ist..


----------



## Helmut Klein (12. Juli 2002)

einfach "retry" eingeben, warten, zocken...

MfG socke


----------

